# Unfit horse, unfit rider



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

For some reason I can't upload any more.
This is Martha's first lunge. She has a 5.5 bit on which isn't too bad on her but I've not used it to ride her with ?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

First ride


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going to sub to this, as I also feel like an unfit rider with an unfit horse now..LOL


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

She's gorgeous! And you two look great together. I'm out of shape, and currently bringing my out of shape gelding back into work. It's a big job!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! Feel free to add your journey with your unfit buddy ?
My new bit arrived today so I will be trying out tonight.
I'm having a really bad flare up right now but battling along at work.
My bigest failing is chocolate. I can't say no. I get mad cravings for it. I can polish off a family sized maltesers bag by myself. 
So I'm not buying any more chocolate. I'm buying apples instead to get my sugar fix.
Also really pushing myself to walk more. I feel so much better afterwards ?
Martha also loves going for walks so I'll be doing that more often ?

For some reason i cant post more photos! I'll keep trying tho


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, when we came out of the arena into the stable area, one of the riders I haven't seen much looked at me and Fergie and said "WOW you guys must of had some workout" with what little breath I had left I explained that by most people standards it wasn't much of a workout, but we are both horribly unfit.

Love your girl, here's to the road to fitness!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Right I'll get in on it! 

Roy - 11 yr old TB 16.2 in neglected condition complete wastage everywhere bought 19th December 
Very sweet nature and a true gentlemen but can be quite dominant and can be a big tantrum thrower.

Me - 19 yrs old 160cm currently weight 90kg (ouch) move out of home and got to eat what I wanted. Not my smartest decision. 


Not sure what else to write? Used to be really into sports but I ruptured my kidney and had to take a year off and I just fell out of the habit.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ok My horse is Renegade/ Ren/ Renny.. he has his own topic with lots of pics..LOL








15.1 APHA gelding 15 yrs old, soon to be 16, not ridden much until I got him, and as the weather got bad, he went from being ridden 3-4 times a week, to once a month or so, and eating, so hes out of shape again

Me 32 year old man, 6 foot tall, 270 pounds.. sheesh, thanks doctor for reminding me I need to kickstart my diet again today:icon_rolleyes:.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yey! So happy to see you guys and your nags! You lot in the north have an excuse - winter. Us lot down under are in a horribly hot summer which doesn't make exercise very easy.
I'm still at work but I will be dragging myself out to the paddock and getting on Martha if it kills me. 
I'm still trying to add photos without any bloody luck! 
Love looking at everyone else's ponies though! Let's keep each other posted on progress, no matter how small!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Best tips on building muscles in your nags?

Trotting poles?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The only ones I can load grr
You can see what a broodie tummy she has and there's no muscle along her back. 
I'm wanting to ride her in my western but until she muscles up I'll be using a treeless...although i need a bigger girth for that lol


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

To every single one of you; Bovine, Golden, Rain,and Ginger, I think y'all are hard on yourselves. All of you, and I mean ALL of you look very nice on your horses. Y'all picked horses that can work with your body types.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For me it is working correctly first and foremost, trying to get her to drop her head and work through from the back. SO far we have been doing a lot of walk to warm up, and then increasing amount of trot in the 'work' part of the session. We are starting on ground pole work, that is what caused her to sweat! We do a little canter work in each session, but not so worried about that yet.

Playing it by ear, Canadian here, so sometimes can't get her that hot, because of the cold outside!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

EquineBovine said:


> Yey! So happy to see you guys and your nags! You lot in the north have an excuse - winter. Us lot down under are in a horribly hot summer which doesn't make exercise very easy.
> I'm still at work but I will be dragging myself out to the paddock and getting on Martha if it kills me.
> I'm still trying to add photos without any bloody luck!
> Love looking at everyone else's ponies though! Let's keep each other posted on progress, no matter how small!


It's to hot at the moment to do anything ! I bloody hate the tropics sometimes


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

EqineBovine,
You are normal sized by US standards


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> EqineBovine,
> You are normal sized by US standards


I carry 250lbs very well according to my doctors :wink: They had to weigh me twice on 2 scales as they didn't think I was that heavy. 
But thank you :loveshower: I forget how heavy I actually am most days as, in spite of the fibro, I'm pretty agile and pretty strong (if I do say so myself :wink


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Rainaisabelle said:


> It's to hot at the moment to do anything ! I bloody hate the tropics sometimes


I was very English yesterday at an Aussie's pool party...I swam in the rain!
I do not do well in the heat! :dance-smiley05:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sarahfromsc said:


> To every single one of you; Bovine, Golden, Rain,and Ginger, I think y'all are hard on yourselves. All of you, and I mean ALL of you look very nice on your horses. Y'all picked horses that can work with your body types.


Speaking personally, not being hard on myself, simply realistic. Not even going near the weight thing, I need to get so much fitter, it's funny, riding Fergie I have to do less, but it is constant small movements, but it is exhausting. Usually I keep Lent by giving something up, this year I may have to give up excuses and actually work out every day!

Fergie, well she needs that top line built up, need to get a new pic, she is changing shape though.

September when I bought her









December with not that many rides on her


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I got my filly back yesterday! I know i need to bring my heels under me more but that's just the way i ride newbies lol She's a shorty but a tank. She's getting a month off to think about work then a check up to make sure she's remebered her education then back out. Love her to bits. 
Meanwhile martha is waiting for me to ride her but ****** me I'm so busy right now


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, I was expecting to see someone much bigger after your intro!!! Welcome fellow(ess) kiwi. Martha is lovely.

You figured out how to load one pic so the rest not too hard. When you have chosen your pic from your folders, upload - name of pic shows below selector, then you can go back in to folders find another, another etc. close box then in the 'go advanced', paperclip and all your uploaded pics should be there.

Rainaisabelle - I had forgotten how far Roy has come!! Looking good.

:gallop:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Kiwis unite!
I think the problem is my phone. It has funny moments.
Oh I am fat, i just load the most flattering photos haha no I do carry the weight well to some degree, thanks  working on lossing it though...slowly...

Hoping to ride Ma tonight! Wish me luck!
Anyone else got updates?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, when we came out of the arena into the stable area, one of the riders I haven't seen much looked at me and Fergie and said "WOW you guys must of had some workout" with what little breath I had left I explained that by most people standards it wasn't much of a workout, but we are both horribly unfit.
> 
> Love your girl, here's to the road to fitness!


craving for chocolate is a sign of low magnesium

OOops sorry, in wrong place and can't move it!!! :red face:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmmmm Chocolate!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I must be REALLY low in mag then


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

actually I am not a huge chocolate eater, I like it, just don't eat much, now offer me chips/ pretzels etc and thats my weakness..LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

gingerscout said:


> actually I am not a huge chocolate eater, I like it, just don't eat much, now offer me chips/ pretzels etc and thats my weakness..LOL


Perfection?










Chocolate and potato chips!

Sorry I didn't start it!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll jump in...this is Toby, my under muscled old man... Very little top line, hard to keep weight on him...but he's getting better. The picture under saddle is from two years ago, when I had just restarted him (you can clearly see his habit of riding like a giraffe in this photo, making the lack of top line worse) 

Me, 25, 105lbs, haven't been on any real exercise schedule since my daughter was born 18 months ago. 


I'm also a huge chocolate fan. Chocolate covered pretzels are my weakness.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

actually I love coffee, but hate black coffee, and I got addicted to coffee creamers, and those are SO bad for you, even the fat free and sugar free ones a serving size is like a teaspoon, and its like 200 calories, I put like 1-2 oz in a 20 ounce coffee cup some time.. I hate to figure out the calories on that one..LOL one cup of coffee has more than my daily limit of calories... *runs and hides*:sad:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm lucky that I hate coffee. My main sugar in take is through chocolate, fruit juice and breakfast cereals. I binge on carbs due to the amount of activity I do and shift work.
I've got a week of night shift coming up so may weight is going to go through the bloody roof.

On the plus side (har har) I had a lovely ride on Ma yesterday arvo. She's very green but very steady and eager to please. She's a different ride to my main mare. Due to my fibro my main mare goes off voice commands as my legs are to weak to keep contact whilst posting to a trot. Martha hasn't quiet got the idea of moving off a click but she is getting there. Had a nice little trot on her and she loves her new bit. 

Photos tomorrow!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Had a lovely rode ride yesterday. Ma was amazing. She enjoyed every minute of it and was on the buckle most of the way.
for the first time in a long time I didn't feel like a blob on a horse. I really enjoyed it and we even managed a little trot.
we were both sweaty afterwards but it was worth it.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ma is currently up at the farm being used by my baby brother for a bit. I say baby as I have 7 years on him but he is 6ft5 and built like the English rugby boys. He absolutely adores her and took her on a ride out a few days ago. He is trying to fit her around work for the time he has her (about 2 weeks...if he is lucky).
I'll post photos later. They make each other look almost normal sized!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I really hope these photos work!
Martha is currently up at the farm and my baby brother is riding her. He is loving her and is so happy to have a horse big enough for him to ride again. He has Cerebral Palsy so it's amazing he can ride at all. He is lovely and soft with her and I think she prefers him to me :icon_rolleyes: Hopefully I'll get her back in a week or two! I've got night shifts for the next three weeks, hence the lack of anything horsey for me.
Martha has put on lots of weight and is sllloooowlly looking better in her neck.

How is every one else doing?!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Off to see my big girl today so expect updates!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awful quality photos but I had an awesome ride this arvo. 
Martha has been bullied to the extend she has lost condition. We have plenty of grass and hay up here so it's not from a lack of feeding. My 3 yr old filly just absolutely hates Ma! I've never seen her so agressive to any other horse before. She had Ma in a corner and gave her both barrels! So they are now separated and Ma has acess to some bloody nice grass. Hoping she recovers her weight soon and her stress levels come down.
Anyway, awesome ride, lovely trot and she jumped a ditch. I say she jumped a ditch as I wasn't ready and kind of just flopped about. 
Last Photo shows my little rat bag.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Horse in the mesh mask


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Martha is getting more smoochy. My brother is man handling her, he is big enough and strong enough to insist that he is allowed to hug her, pet her and fuss over her and she has to stand there and like it.
She is easier to catch and actually walks up to you for a scratch now. Fantastic progress! I'm getting her shod today and off for a ride after my night shift!
Next week some friends and I are off for a camp down the river so I want to make sure she is ok in the water before having other people around! 
Meanwhile my brother is riding when he can and I really doubt I'll be getting her back grrr.
I'll post some photos of my phone in a tick!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's on her own in a paddock next to my young mare and mini as Panacea hates her and was causing her to loose weight. She's slowly putting on condition, just need to work on her muscles.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh I love this thread! I will be following your journey with your beautiful mare, Martha!

I'm also an unfit rider with unfit horses.

I was about 130lbs in a previous time. My brother passed away 2 1/2 years ago and food was my comfort. I have gained a 100lbs in the span since my brother passed. I have since never really got myself in gear to officially get fit again! I'm hoping to get something to spark deep inside me! As of right now i'm 5'4 and 215 lbs. I have 3 horses but will be focusing mainly on one to bring back into work! Which I am so glad for spring!

Here's Gunner! He is a 11 y/o Quarter Horse gelding. I have had him for about a year. Actually tomorrow will be a year!! So i'm looking forward to see what 2016 has in store for us!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh wow he is a hunk!!! Please post! I love company 
Brothers are such a joy so I'm sorry for your loss hun. Last year we had some really bad scares with my brother. I couldn't imagine losing the little jerk. Even though he has claimed my horse....

Martha is shod and ready for the trail! I will be taking plenty of photos so prepared to be over run with Martha photos lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My brother is finding riding is helping with his cerebral palsy however he is going to the doctors as when he wakes up in the morning he is just about crippled. So I'm not too upset about him using Martha more than me but I will continue to work with her and bring her on. He is a good rider but she needs some schooling once she's a bit fitter.

In the mean time I'm on night shift and battling the cravings for sugar at 3am...
Water water and more water!


----------



## WarmbloodX (Dec 20, 2011)

Fellow Brit here. Can I join? I've been carrying at extra 25-30lb for about 3 years now, and I also broke my foot before Christmas. 

I'm booked on to an adult style pony club camp in ten weeks so I need to get me and the horse fit. 

I've got my own 17.1 warmblood gelding but taking friends 15.2 mare who's not done any work in months and is fun overweight at the moment


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

my daughter has aspbergers and come to find out I may have it as well, still ongoing testing, and I can say for a fact having a horse and riding helps me tons, I have social issues and have very few friends in real life and I find it hard to connect with people, and come off as loud and weird to strangers, and my horse can tell when I am having a bad day, and seems to be extra lovey dovey on those days


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Everyone can join on the stipulation that they add photos xox

We had a lovely ride for an hour before my friends horse decided cows were no longer his friends, reared and bolted on her. She came off, got knocked out and we had to get her to hospital.
She's ok 

Martha was a star. Great ride and I had a great time. Hopefully next time someone will take pics of me!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's putting on condition and is starting to enjoy people. My brother is keen to get her looking all pretty so that's a plus. In the meantime I'm STILL doing night shifts and am slowly losing my mind...not a good thing to happen to psych nurse....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got an arena booked on Monday and a lesson on Tuesday so I'll be off to steal my Martha on Sunday. Baby bro not impressed, reckons he is going to hide her in his camo gear  
Can't wait for my days off....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got Martha in town and ready for tomorrow! I'm very excited and can't wait to start some schooling. I'm going to be in soooo much pain -_-* but it's worth it. I'm going to perfect our trot and maybe even attempt a canter. 
I'll just upload some photos


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Unfortunately I had to put her in with her foal. Luckily, she was not impressed with foal's attempt to suck so here's hoping there'll be none of that nonsense! It's only for a couple of days though so wont do any harm (hopefully).
What colour do you reckon she is? Dark bay?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure why the photos didn't load???
Trying again


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok well that didn't work. I'll try again later ;-)


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I love her!!

I just took my horse on a run we did 1.25 km, he's starting to beef up but we had to stop riding because he got an abscess ugh. He's fine now but looks like he will need boots.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Agrrh isn't that frustrating? Hope everything settles down for you guys!
Can't wait to give Martha a scrub tomorrow. Going to rug her up too. For something so big she doesn't half love to roll lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

We had an amazing time yesterday! 
This is my first canter since my injury in July. They're not the prettiest photos but I'm too happy to care! I'm so proud and happy and can't wait to do it again. Martha is a power house! We had eight other riders with us and she was an angel for her first outing.
My brother also came for a ride. Unfortunately he is finding his leg gives way during the trot but he still loves it.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well we had another amazing ride on Tuesday. We jumped some cross bars, did some bending, jumped a few logs and went on a lovely hack. 
Going to be doing it all again this Tuesday! I've been invited to go hunting too so I'll be keen to do that once I'm a bit lighter!
Martha is building up her muscles nicely and is really enjoying this whole riding thing. She's actually got some energy in her and she feels so powerful it's just amazing!
How is every one else doing?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So I've been doing lots of riding because I have some annual leave! We have jumped 50cm poles, logs, barrels and tyres. She is AMAZING!:loveshower: 
She is so brave and really tries to please. She is loving hacking out over the hills and tomorrow we are off hunting!
This Saturday we have a gymkhana which will just be epic! I have also figured out how to do a mane roll!
Have some photos :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Man she is sparkling lately!!!

I too am unfit and have an unfit horse. He's come miles though. If you want to see a horse with literally and seriously no topline you can hop over to my journal and see Sky. He has a shark fin wither and a very long back and is also a hard keeper. I have an entire album dedicated to his topline development. 

www.horseforum.com/member-journals/best-days-sky-rediscovering-sky-108650/


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks so much. She's really turning black/blue roan/whatever recently! Her top line is building up and she is really enjoying having a job. I love having a horse that loves been ridden!
She was clipped (tracer) this week as, as much as she loves working, she sweats horribly and gets really wet. She is much happier with her clip and dare I say it, faster? :wink:

We had our first outing together today. I was all on my lonesome, just me and my horse, who, a week ago, was a tart to load on the float and smacked her head on the roof a few times:neutral:
She self loaded :loveshower: Travelled very well and got 2nd placed versatile horse, four 5ths and two 6ths. I'm a very, very proud mummy. Once I can canter we will be away!
Have some Martha for your day!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

As you can probably tell, I tried to do one of those nice photos of the horse and their ribbons...
Well, it was raining, I was on my own, I'd untacked already, I missed one ribbon as it was hiding in my bra...and Martha doesn't pose...
Maybe next time!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm currently battling a cold 

Martha is being riding almost daily by my brother. My little mare is up the farm with her so on my days off we go out hacking. The best news is that I've regained my confidence in cantering. Freya and I have been hooning around the farm. She is much easier to move than Martha! However, her canter is equal to Martha's trot stride....it's embarrassing,

Panacea, my 3.5 year old out of my little mare is back from training and I am currently riding her lightly. She's a stocky little thing and it has taken me a while to adjust to her trot, which is completely minuscule compared to Martha's!
I'm still having lessons on Tuesday so I will post updated photos of every one then 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad you're feeling better with the canter ! I finally cantered my TB after a year of owning him.. My partner was leading me but still I did it even though I've been absolutely petrified of it. I did almost fall off a couple of times but it just comes down to the fact I need to relax more. His canter is huge though so it will take some getting used to !


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Guess who is getting her pony back from her bro?! Meeee!!
Expect Martha updates!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

We're still waiting on those updated photos, missy!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had to put it off till tomorrow as my car decided to have a nervous breakdown.
I'm also having to borrow a friend's float as my one's breaks decided to lock on, catch fire and give me a heart attack last week. I had Martha and my little mare on board and luckily my brother was with me. The girls behaved really well, unloaded nicely and stood at the side of the road whilst flames were shooting out from the tyres. Luckily no one was hurt and a friend came and got the nags and I. 
My float is currently in the garage, hoping that the insurance will pay for repairs!!!
SO! Tomorrow!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh man I'm glad you all are okay! Good ponies


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh my, how scary....now tries to wait patiently until tomorrow


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh heck sorry guys! I neglected this one and updated the others lol

Martha is home and awesome. We've had our first lesson of the winter. Poor old Martha is having trouble with her canter transition but we'll get there. We can no manage a jump course of 7 jumps at about 50cms at a trot...Martha trots over them...but I'm happy haha
We've got a show next month so we're both in training for that.
Now photos!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope everyone can see them!
The one with the three horses in it is my fave. The little black pony in front is 14.3hh and belongs to my best friend. The middle bay is his half sister and is my main mare, she's 15.3hh. And the Martha at the back at 16.3/17hh


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This us my fav photo


http://www.horseforum.com/attachmen...t-rider-2016-06-03-12_1465526575071.56.54.jpg


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

That was my first ride on her after getting her back  Sooo happy!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Up to the farm tomorrow with Martha and my little mare. Planning on going for a little trek with my brother, ponying my 3 year old and generally having a nice day away from work.
Martha is doing well considering it's winter. It costs a bit to feed her but my little mare and she are holding up nicely. She's now got a winter cover so that helps!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Going back to the farm today to bring back Martha. We have a baby ODE end of next month, tiny dressage test with no canter and 40cm show jumping course. We are both fat and hairy atm  so tomorrow is the start of our Spring/Summer boot camp! 
I will post photos asap so you can see how scruffy the poor girl is atm :loveshower:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So the weather sucks everyone is wet and muddy and yeah, no work today. Looking forward to tomoz! I have no idea where their rugs have got to and the shed was taken up by the mini and grass mad mare. These two have been naked all winter so they'll be right


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Still wet. Still muddy. But I've got my big girl in town now so it's a little big drier and she had a good roll!
Hopefully there'll be some nice weather so I can scrub those legs! :grin:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh and baby is happy to have mum back -_-*


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope this link works!
Baby overally happy with mum being back. They've been weaned for about 4 months now >_<


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The weather has held us off any actual progress. Martha and I are round blobs without waists atm so I'm keen to get going again. 
Plan for today - Groom the heck out of her and go for a short road ride before working out our dressage test


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Today - clean pony, lovely ride, I proved to myself I can memorise a dressage test, albeit a very simple one. Martha needs to work on her straight lines but other than that she was a lovely ride


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Please ignore the long toes. She is booked in for the farrier!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Little bit of mud fever or scratches on her right hind leg. I haven't had a horse with bling since I was like 6 so it's all new with her haha. Iodine wash and poltice so it doesn't get worse. Probably from all that mud up the farm. The little bay is fine, rode her too. She's so fat it's like sitting on a table. We had to go bareback as none of my saddles fit her atm!! >_<


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Another lovely ride today. I honestly can't fault this horse. She's reactive and active and very willing. It's honestly so much fun to ride her.
Baby still thinks she's a baby and shoves her head under Martha any chance she gets. Guess it's a force of habit. She's certainly not getting any milk!! Poor old Martha is so tolerant


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know why some of the photos are coming out sideways! Sorry about that!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So with the weather improving I'm beginning to bring Martha back into work. She has wintered well and no longer fits her girth!! I've stalled a lot recently, depression has been kicking my butt and I'm trying to help friends and tend to forget about myself.
Anyway, dentist is coming in Tuesday! This will be great because Panacea (who will be 4 the end of the month) is teething and generally unhappy. I'll get Martha and Freya done too and then I can restart in ernest. I'll pop some photos up soon


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Martha looking rollypolly.
Sol has been sent up the farm to grow up a bit, Ham is not impressed.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Uuugggh so I'm having a downer. Weight is not a good sight. Work is a killer. I've done literally nothing.
SO - the western riding club is having a fun day this Sunday. I'm working that day but I am going to make myself go in the morning with Martha and see how we go. Wish us luck!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So I'm not as unfit as I thought I was.
Martha's girth wasn't fitting and we had a lesson on Tuesday. Only solution? Do the whole day bareback.
We did the whole lesson bareback and I didn't fall off once! We even went on tuesday the hack afterwards! AND, whilst my thighs ached a bit I actually felt great for it!!! Very proud of myself!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how do you keep her 'whites' so white?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> how do you keep her 'whites' so white?


With a lot of difficulty!!! She'd just been washed early this day which is why they aren't yellow with piddle or brown with mud!  I just used normal shampoo, they usually scrub up really well! I don't show so it's not such a big deal for me :smile:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Martha kneed me in the head yesterday. My fault. I was oiling her hooves, she wasn't tied up, it was windy, a chicken decided to scare the living daylights out of her, she spooked and her giant knee ended up in the side of my head. Didn't get knocked out but I'm concussed again and have a Martha sized dent in the side of my head....
I'm still going camping with her next week so she can dream on if she thinks this is going to get her out of work!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Shouldn't have taken the dogs camping.
Martha was a right madam - high on heat, flashing everything - and suddenly decided she was terrified of cows - we had to ride through a herd of dairy girls who wanted to sniff the giant cow. 
FINALLY got to the home stretch down to the river - a stretch of concrete with a trough on the side. NOW, any one who knows Labradors knows what suckers they are for water. My mums old fart of a labradork makes a beeline for the trough with my grumpy old jack Russell on his heels. Martha SEES them go into the water, no problem - I'm turned in the saddle, looking behind me, talking to my friends on their little ponies - the labradork submerges himself in the water then leaps out like Free Willy, scary the pants off of Martha who spins and tries to run away from this soggy, panting monster. I fly in the air, thinking 'this is gonna hurt' and smack into the concrete, on my back. 
I can't move.
The labradork comes and sits his wet, furry butt by my face, my dog comes and sits his wet butt on my tummy. I can't cry, no air, soooo much pain. My friends try to catch Martha who decides cows are cool and trots off to join them. My other friend gets off and tries to control her pony who also wants to go see the cows now. 
I still can't move.
Everyone is panicing and I'm lying there with wet, smelly old dogs sitting on me, thinking 'Seriously? Again?!' I calmly call my mother and tell my friends to get their horses and my stupid horse back to the farmhouse. Mum turns up, yells at the stinky dogs for sitting on me and I very slowly, very painfully, roll over and stand up. My hip is ******ed, cant bare weight.
Somehow get into the car and get home. Don't need to go to hospital - I'm a nurse, I refuse to go to hospital unless I'm dying - I spend the rest of the day forcing myself to hobble around on one of dads walking sticks. 
Mum and my friends go off to get the float - which is down the river waiting for us. They hook it up....not very well....
They tow the float up the hill and through the farm ON THE CHAIN. The breaks break, everything is busted and I don't find this out until 3 days later when I can finally walk without being in huge amounts of pain.

SO
Long story short - DON'T MAKE WONDERFUL PLANS WHEN YOU'RE CONCUSSED. DON'T BRING LABRADORKS ON CAMPING TRIPS. DON'T LET WELL MEANING MOTHERS TOW YOUR FLOAT.

I'm fine, Martha is fine, my friends are fine, the dogs REALLY enjoyed their walk....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Also, I need a new helmet...


----------



## Cammey (Oct 3, 2016)

Gah my condolences on your awful day :sad:. I wish you the absolute speediest of recoveries and least expensive of repairs.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

For Christmas mum and dad brought me a back protector!!! 
So now when I fall off it wont hurt so bad!!!!Yey!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yikes, scary fall. Glad all ended well though. I've never ridden with dogs loose like that but I think it would make me nervous just because I have no experience with it. My two certainly have no horse experience and I think they'd be pretty awful!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I've ridden with my little dog quiet a bit, but not with Martha. It was silly of me but I thought they'd enjoy it...and they did...at my expense hah
Back protector fits my blobbyness well! Very comfy ? no more ouchies for me!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

It's too stinking hot to do anything. 
Martha is hating this heat as much as I am so we're not riding atm. Plan to maybe do some late evening rides whilst I'm doing nightshifts so will see how that goes. I'm determined to get back down the river with her without falling off


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Is it too late to join the party?

Trouble- 3 1/2 year old pudge. He's been in light work for the last year and a half. And by light, I mean maybe fifteen rides during the whole time. This summer is the summer to get into shape! He's. 14.2 hand appy, stout with huge bone. 

Me- 18 yo and 200 pounds. I used to be in shape and I used to ride a lot. Now, not so much. I broke my foot/tore ligaments in my ankle a year ago and just sat around eating for the better part of a year. I now have nothing to do, and suppose it's time to get in shape and start riding again. 
Can't wait to join your journey! Im a sucker for drafts! I'll add pictures tomorrow!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Photos?!?! :d


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how hot is it? can you tell me in Farenheit? I am sorry, but as old as I am, I've never mentally been able to convert.

I always think of NZ as cool, misty, and covered in green ferns. my kind of place!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

0h, and , may I ask, how do Kiwis feel about Aussies? like brothers in a good way, . . . or . . . ?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> how hot is it? can you tell me in Farenheit? I am sorry, but as old as I am, I've never mentally been able to convert.
> 
> I always think of NZ as cool, misty, and covered in green ferns. my kind of place!!!!


I think it's about 90'F?? Too hot for me!!
I'm English  I've lived in NZ for 10 years. Most of NZ is cool and misty but I'm in Hawkes Bay. It's dry and brown and hot atm :-?
During sports events the rivalry is akin to USA v Canada...I think. 
Or England v Scotland/Ireland/Wales/France/Germany/Italy/USA/and so on :rofl:
Don't ever mistake a Kiwi for an Aussie :grin:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Martha and I are going well. Looking at going hunting in May!


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow I just read your whole thread. 
She is looking amazing!!! 
Keep at it!


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

How have I not found this before!! Martha looks wonderful <3 Will have to sub, my guy will be coming back from injury this summer and I'll need some fitness inspiration for him haha Me, not so much, I work enough to stay off the couch most days. Can't run a 5 mile in reasonable time but certainly wouldn't be winded after chasing a loose horse or offloading hay! but Dewey will have had around _50 days stall rest_, a month stalled with hand walking (3-5 mins up to twice a day), and a month walk/trot with less than 20 minutes walking and 5 minutes trot total per _week_, so he will be a plush wiggly thing for sure!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I'll jump in...this is Toby, my under muscled old man... Very little top line, hard to keep weight on him...but he's getting better. The picture under saddle is from two years ago, when I had just restarted him (you can clearly see his habit of riding like a giraffe in this photo, making the lack of top line worse)
> 
> Me, 25, 105lbs, haven't been on any real exercise schedule since my daughter was born 18 months ago.
> 
> ...


Toby is beautiful! (Or should I say handsome!:wink I love his colouring!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

EquineBovine said:


> View attachment 878698
> 
> Martha and I are going well. Looking at going hunting in May!


Martha is looking so good!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys! I had some really issues with my password >_< all sorted now!
So Martha and I have been hard at work. Our max speed is 20kmh! Not bad for a cart horse/broodmare! Martha LOVES charging up the hills. Seriously, I'll post some photos once I'm home but she belts it up the hills, ears forward, snappy legs, just a pleasure to ride right now!

There is a ladies hunt on May 27th. I've managed to get the day off so we are going. It is a low key day, usual hunting rules apply but you don't have to jump or even canter! Lady Huntsman, Lady Master, all the hounds will be bitches and no blokes allowed! So we are working on our fitness.

Martha broke into the long grass yesterday and by the time I got her to her gut had ballooned. So today, after work, I'm heading up and we're going to do lots and lots of WALKING. She will hate me. I swear this horse thinks she's a TB. She's all go go go but poor thing is so unfit atm there's no way she'll last a whole day!

ANYWAY - tl:dr - have sorted my password so will be posting heaps of fat photos of the two of us


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Martha is looking so good!


 Thank you  She knows she looks good haha I'm having so much fun with her. She is still snobbish sometimes with being caught but if that's her only vice then I'm not complaining!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

ThoroughbredBug said:


> How have I not found this before!! Martha looks wonderful <3 Will have to sub, my guy will be coming back from injury this summer and I'll need some fitness inspiration for him haha Me, not so much, I work enough to stay off the couch most days. Can't run a 5 mile in reasonable time but certainly wouldn't be winded after chasing a loose horse or offloading hay! but Dewey will have had around _50 days stall rest_, a month stalled with hand walking (3-5 mins up to twice a day), and a month walk/trot with less than 20 minutes walking and 5 minutes trot total per _week_, so he will be a plush wiggly thing for sure!


50 DAYS?! :-( Poor little man! How is he doing now? :grin:


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

EquineBovine said:


> 50 DAYS?! :-( Poor little man! How is he doing now? :grin:


Can start hand walking on the 1st, this Monday. I also have been wanting to move (my first thread started on here a few months ago goes over the details about why my current barn isn't a good fit) and found somewhere that can do his special care including netting and soaking hay, deep large curl shavings (no sawdust or fine curl - too dusty!), allergy meds 2x a day, etc etc, and they are able to help me with his hand walking sessions for next to no charge. That's a huge relief for me seeing as I work two jobs and am in school, I barely manage to come daily and can't imagine having to come out 2 or 3 times each day just to walk him.

I'm sure he will be excited to get moving again. He's always been a rather lazy horse (not the typical ottb at all!) but the farrier came last week and he walked from the back of the barn up to the shoeing crossties (~60 feet, his longest walk since injury!!) and was ears up, moving out, and didn't have to be dragged - a common thing with him. He isn't the "pulling you along as he barely contains his fresh and excitable bucks" type but was definitely glad to be out. Stood well for his trim and grazed quietly at the front of the barn while the farrier and I chatted for a while (my guy is in kahoots with a few people that other farriers don't want to put up with, so he always has the best stories lol). I think he'll be an easy rehab, thank god  Although now that I've said that I may have jinxed it haha Maybe I'll start a "Dewey's journal" about his recuperation? Would people read it?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Id read it!
So glad the outlook is good for him!

Hope these photos load! It's an overview of what we've been up to over the last month.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow-just gorgeous as always. Glad you're both doing well


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So I think I may have mentioned this at the start but I suffer from Fibromyalgia - Fibromyalgia - Mayo Clinic - after a motorcycle accident when I was 19. I manage ok most of the time, only the occasional muscle spasm and emotional break down, but I work full time and I'm generally ok.
TODAY I had the most awful, full body spasm just as I got on Martha. Luckily my friend, who also suffers from fibro, was there to help. I couldn't actually move for a good few minutes due to my whole body going stiff and my left leg shaking about like I was being electrocuted. Martha was a little star. She stood stock still and waited for me to sort my stupid body out without batting a eyelash. We just did a 20 minute ride at a walk because my leg was STILL acting up.
So even though I'm now in soooo much pain, I'm ok and I will get back on tomorrow!
Any one else suffer from this stupid problem?


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't suffer from this - But I do have an assortment of injuries from a motor accident as well, so I can somewhat understand. 

It's such a nice feeling when you have such a caring, intelligent horse that is going to look after you. It's like they know that something isn't right and they patiently wait! I've found that even with somewhat 'spooky' horses, they have a sense when it's not play time and just be calm and wait for us! So happy to hear Martha is looking after you!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My lovely horse is now much fitter.
I however am not.
But my flatmate has brought that profit shakey thing so hopefully that'll help!
Enjoy the pics xx last one is of her raising 2 year old!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow. I havent been on here because I forgot my password, then my laptop died and life just kind of got away from me!

BIG changes have happened.
I quit my job in January, flew down south and have gone back to uni with the intention of getting onto the medical degree. 
So that meant big changes for my ponies.

Sol is up on the hills with a very good mate's old hunters. She is fat and happy and growing like a weed. She'll be 3 in August.
Martha is on lease to another friend and is being used as a hack for her husband. They also popped her in foal to a clydie so that they can have a bit of her when it's time for me to take her back. She is going beautifully.
I sold Pan to friend before I left. She is doing very well. I miss her but I get regular updates.
Ham is with yet another mate who is competing the little fatty in harness. Everyone loves him of course.
Freya was fine with my friend until last week when her became very swollen and she had to go to the vets. They think it's uvetis (?sp) but I'm not sure and seeing as I'm unable to afford a flight back home to check I am relying on my amazing friends. Freya got dropped off at the farm where Sol is staying today. Haven't had an update yet but they are going to get another vet out to check her over. Fingers crossed it's nothing awful.

So I'm stuck at the bottom of the world, studying my butt off, fighting a cold and generally feeling miserable. Thought it was the perfect opportunity to check back in on here and see how everyone is going  Missed you all


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So just and update on Freya - Looks like it's just a sinus infection! The eye looks clear and she is well in herself. Haven't had a full update but it's been pretty crazy at both ends recently. My awesome friends are taking great care of her and want to use her as a schooling horse for their riding group so she will have a job once she is better which she loves. 

My own update - my new GP suggested bariatric surgery. And I said wot? I'm a bloody student, no income, what the heck? So I said nope let's try diet and exercise first before you cut me open haha Watch this space!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There are things they do now, without cutting into your abdomen at all, what with inserting balloons or placing partial clamps. ( my crude approximation). 
They are much less expensive and are reversible


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh I understand that, however I'm a poor little student doing 4 horrible papers at once and fighting off 2000 teenagers for a spot on the medical paper. The last thing I need is surgery of any kind!! :lol:


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So glad to see you are back! I've missed you.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

EquineBovine said:


> Wow. I havent been on here because I forgot my password, then my laptop died and life just kind of got away from me!
> 
> BIG changes have happened.
> I quit my job in January, flew down south and have gone back to uni with the intention of getting onto the medical degree.
> ...


Where is the bottom of the world, if you live in New Zealand?


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll have to go back now and read your journal.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Janet Cherry said:


> Where is the bottom of the world, if you live in New Zealand?


The South Island of New Zealand to be exact haha


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

I looked on the map, you are further South than I am - I live on the South coast of Africa, in a city called Port Elizabeth, at 34 degrees South.....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My gran and her family are all Zim or South Africa! Beautiful country.
I'm English but my dad dragged us out here when I was 17 and haven't ever had enough money to go home! And now I've got horses there's no hope for me haha


----------

